# Think that sweetener is safe? Think again.



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmm...artificial and "modified" sweeteners cause serious issues....

Nutrasweet (aspartame and neotame) burns holes in your brain.

Splenda (Sucralose) contains chlorine, a known toxin.
http://www.splendaexposed.com/
http://www.mercola.com/2000/dec/3/sucralose_dangers.htm
http://www.womentowomen.com/nutritionandweightloss/splenda.asp


So what is left?

Saccharin.
Wait, doesn't that cause cancer? 
Hmm, guess not really. From here:
"Remember those carcinogen warnings on the side of products that contained saccharin? They no longer appear because industry testing showed that saccharin only caused bladder cancer in rats. Most researchers agree that in sufficient doses, saccharin is carcinogenic in humans. The question is, how do you know how much your individual body can tolerate?"  

Cyclamate (which I've never heard of)

Then theres Sorbitol, popular in diabetic candy
"For many years, diabetics have used products sweetened with polyalcohol sugars like sorbitol, xylitol, malitol, and mannitol. These are natural sweeteners that do not trigger an insulin reaction. (Xylitol comes from birch tree pulp.) They have half the calories of sugar and are not digested by the small intestine. While most polyalcohol sugars have no side effects, sorbitol is a laxative and can cause diarrhea, irritable bowel syndrome, bloating and flatulence."

and Stevia, which is a South America herb.
http://www.stevia.net/
Stevia seems to be the current favored sweetener of the health conscious crowd.

*Resources*:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspartame
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharin


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 10, 2006)

"But what does it all mean Basil?" - Mike Myers as Austin Powers, Austin Powers


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2006)

It means that the artificials will screw you up in a big way, the modifieds will cause problems too, and the FDA is really useless when it comes to being trusted for food safety.

You want sweet? eat real sugar, find some stevia, or try diabetic solutions. Or, do without.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 10, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Splenda (Sucralose) contains chlorine, a known toxin.


The difference between a chlorine atom and a chloride atom (Salt NaCl) is chloride has 1 additional electron.

I don't know if it is any more dangerous than salt.  According to the link you provided, there is no clear answer and they simply do not know (they stated that).

This piqued my interest because I do use splenda.  Good post!

I have been thinking of switching to Stevia.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2006)

Some more evidence against Splenda..

http://www.holisticmed.com/splenda/
http://www.wnho.net/splenda.htm
http://www.wnho.net/splenda_chlorocarbon.htm
http://suewidemark.com/splenda.htm
http://www.foodanddiet.com/NewFiles/splenda-story149.html

I find all this rather, annoying. I've been using Splenda heavily for the last 6 months. I've got about half a 9.7oz bag left.

I've ceased all use of it for the moment, and am phasing in Stevia. So far, it's taste seems similar, and after 3 days no ill effects. (I bought a box of 50 packets, and use 3 a day average in green tea)


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 10, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> ...and the FDA is really useless when it comes to being trusted for food safety.


Yes!
...but honestly, nothing science does is an "exact science"...we are constantly learning...I'm a huge fan of them though...



			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> You want sweet? eat real sugar...Or, do without.


 
Yes!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2006)

Bob,

I had a lot of info typed in, and the page crashed on the submit. The site has been slow, I am in Buffalo now, is it the computer, I am on? Or something else going on. 

I will try to reproduce later.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 10, 2006)

I hate anything artificial, fat-free, low sodium, low carb, etc. If I can't have the real thing, I will just go without.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 11, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Yes!
> ...but honestly, nothing science does is an "exact science"...we are constantly learning...I'm a huge fan of them though...



Should say "I am NOT a huge fan of them."


----------



## bydand (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, just had to say something in this thread.  Splenda, while being advertised as, tasting like real sugar because it is made from real sugar, kind of raised a flag to me to begin with (Why not just use much cheeper real sugar after all was my thought.)  Well Wife-a-sauras Rex (kidding, she is my true love and #1) decided to get in a bit better shape and one thing she did was cut out her regular sugar and replaced it with Splenda.  About a week later she is complaining how dry it was this winter because she was always itching, my suggestion "knock off the Splenda in your coffee"  was greeted with an eye roll (she is an ER RN and the health athority in the house.)  Well about a month later my best friend commented that he couldn't have anything with Splenda in it because he was having a reaction to it.  (His hands would be stiff and slightly swollen every night) his Dr. narrowed it down to his sweetener, well the wife decided I could probably, maybe, happens once in a while, be right so stopped, next day no more itching and hasn't had a problem for the rest of the winter.

Not a deep detailed study by any stretch, but I thought it was odd the two people I knew who used it, both had reactions to the stuff.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh sure first I find out fluoride is a by product of aluminum production and now this 

Bit seriously, I use none of it. I use to; until I decided my wife (TCM OMD) knew what she was talking about when she called it poison. 

That and the fact that a few years ago I tried NutraSweet and every time I laid down I got dizzy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2006)

> I tried NutraSweet and every time I laid down I got dizzy.



I hear that happens when one has holes burnt into their brain. 

Course, my mom's been saying for 30+ years that it's a normal state for me. 

Interesting though, how these TCM folks seem to keep being right about this stuff?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I hear that happens when one has holes burnt into their brain.
> 
> Course, my mom's been saying for 30+ years that it's a normal state for me.
> 
> Interesting though, how these TCM folks seem to keep being right about this stuff?


 
Holes in the brain....that could explain the whistling I hear inside my head on a windy day. 

...now what were we talking about????


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess I am one who has been ignoring the possible ramifications of taking Splenda.  I got introduced last year with the South Beach diet and thought well, I hadn't heard anything to the contrary...  But SB menus use it sparingly and well, I put it in my decaf a few times a day, even baked with it last year.

So, will go to the health stores and look for Stevia.  Thanks for the tip. TW


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 14, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Hmm...artificial and "modified" sweeteners cause serious issues....
> 
> Nutrasweet (aspartame and neotame) burns holes in your brain.
> 
> ...


 

Interesting post. Im not sure many people know that, my chemestry teacher tells us not to touch artificial sweetener as they can do more damage than sugar does.


----------

